# assetto corsa vs. raceroom



## HordyH (23. März 2014)

Ich hab jetzt beide spiele ein bisschen angetestet und ich muss sagen das ich von ac ein wenig enttäuscht bin, sound; fahr- und geschwindigkeitsgefühl kommen bei raceroom besser rüber und die grafik ist im spiel jetzt auch nicht so viel besser. Im showroom und in den ganzen super screenshots sehen die autos schon deutlich besser aus! Da wird man schon bissl veralbert!

Ob daran noch gearbeitet wird?


----------



## 1awd1 (23. März 2014)

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind. Ich finde AC ist Rrre in allen Bereichen weit vorraus (mal vom Sound abgesehen  ).


----------



## HordyH (23. März 2014)

Aber rr ist fertig und ac nicht also kann man ja hoffen das es noch besser wird! Auf jedefall macht racing momentan mehr spass als bf4


----------



## BertB (23. März 2014)

wie läuft denn das, mit dem free to play bei rr?
jede strecke und jedes weitere auto kosten dann extra? oder pakete?


----------



## HordyH (23. März 2014)

Es gibt eine ingame Währung die man für echtes geld kaufen kann ! For free gibt es zwei strecken ( nicht real ) und sechs autos das wars


----------



## 1awd1 (23. März 2014)

Ab und an kann man auch mal andere Autos testen, die man sonst bezahlen müsste. Sind meist irgendwelche zeitlich begrenzten Aktionen. 
 Mir gefällt aber das Fahrverhalten der Autos nicht so gut und außerdem fehlt noch immer der Triple Screen Support, somit ist´s eh uninteressant.


----------



## BertB (23. März 2014)

und was kostet dann son auto?

ah, wenn kein triple monitor geht, find ichs blöd
grad bei rennspiel will ich das unbedingt

naja, vielleicht prob ichs doch mal an


----------



## HordyH (23. März 2014)

Für 4,99 € bekommt man 500 ingame was auch immer und die autos kosten so ca 199 -300 ingame dingens, strecken sind da teurer! Bin grad nochmal ac gefahren mit den racecars ist das feeling schon besser mich wundert nur das ein bmw m3 wirklich bei gerade mal 90 kmh untersteuern soll?!


----------



## ak1504 (23. März 2014)

R3E is fertig ? Der war gut...

Nach wie vor Open Beta ohne Fertigstellungstermin...


Tripple Screen geht schon nur noch nicht konfigurierbar d.h. das Bild wird zur Zeit noch gestreckt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jEltPOf3Qxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BertB (23. März 2014)

ac hab ich auch schon, macht einen sehr guten eindruck, aber fertig ist anders,
egal, man kann halt jetzt schon zocken, und die haben ja draufgeschrieben: early access
was gibts denn noch, bin mit kaum einem rennspiel richtig glücklich,
dirt 2 find ich gut, aber ich will auch asphalt,
grid 2 ist nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie fehlt was
nfs shift stürzt mir immer ab, auf beiden pcs
die anderen nfs sind ok zum mal zocken, aber nicht wirklich, was ich suche (schrott gummiband ki, etc, arcade zeug)


----------



## 1awd1 (23. März 2014)

Das mit dem gestreckten Bild meine ich ja auch. Das sieht einfach nur zum kotzen aus und stört mich richtig. Verstehe nicht, warum das nicht schnell mal nachgeliefert wird. Das selbe Spiel wie bei cars, da wird einem das auch schon seit Jahren versprochen und es tut sich nichts. Schade... AC ist schon ne Klasse für sich, was die Konfigurierbarkeit betrifft mit den ganzen Apps.


----------



## BertB (23. März 2014)

die schiebbaren apps sind echt super,
so wünscht man sich ein interface

@ 1awd1: cooler rennstuhl/setup im profil
mit item oder ähnlichen profilen bau ich auch voll gern 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/110215-bertb-albums-pcs-6341-picture715720-imag0039-1.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/110215-bertb-albums-pcs-6341-picture714813-imag0253.html


----------



## ak1504 (23. März 2014)

AC haut mir den ganzen Screen voll mit Apps die nen dicken undurchsichtigen Rahmen haben (was je nach Laune des Entwicklers schwankt), in der Größe nicht konfigurierbar sind.

Sieht besch.... aus

Track Map Plugin für rFactor 2 das is ein Interface...


----------



## BertB (23. März 2014)

die kann man aber ein und ausschalten,
außerdem: early access,
ändert sich vielleicht noch viel


----------



## 1awd1 (23. März 2014)

Ich habe nur diese Timing App am laufen den Rest schalte ich nur zum einstellen von z.B. der Sitzposition ein und danach wieder aus.

 @BertB:

 das zur Zeit beste Gesamtpaket bekommt man wohl zur Zeit bei iracing, wenn man denn gerne Onlinerennen fährt. Die Physik ist eine der besten, die es gitb und im Paket mit dem genialen Onlinemodus ist ir zur Zeit unschlagbar (nur leider etwas teuer aber die paar Mücken mehr fürs Hobby stören dann am Ende auch nicht mehr...  )


----------



## ak1504 (23. März 2014)

So siehts aus. Gar nich lange rumeiern.

Hier gibts nen Angebot für neue Member und zack > 2 Free Months of iRacing from TeamVVV | iRacing.com


----------



## HordyH (23. März 2014)

In ac hat man auch kaum eine moglichkeit die grafik runter zuschrauben oder? Was ist wenn man keine aktuelle gute gpu hat?! Ich hatte einmal nen frame einbruch auf 1 fps da waren 25 autos zusammen in der ersten kurve aber das kam bis jetzt nur einmal vor! Komisch ist auch das zucken der Autos beim Start und der umgebung während des rennens, es kommt einen vor wie ein ruckeln trotz 60 fps


----------



## 1awd1 (23. März 2014)

Bei welcher Auflösung denn? Ich hab mal gelesen, dass bei AC die anisotropische Filterung (heißt doch so oder?) unverhältnismäßig viel Leistung kosten soll. Außerdem kann man mit etwas weniger Kantenglättung viel rausholen ohne spürbar schlechteres Bild.


----------



## BertB (23. März 2014)

ich glaub fps drop in ac wenn viele autos eng zusammen sind ist eher cpu limit,
hoffentlich bessert sichs noch


----------



## HordyH (23. März 2014)

Ich spiele in 1080 p,  aa steht auf 2x ! Was ist eigentlich dieses andere aa, was darunter steht ?


----------



## semimasta (23. März 2014)

HordyH schrieb:


> Komisch ist auch das zucken der Autos beim Start und der umgebung während des rennens, es kommt einen vor wie ein ruckeln trotz 60 fps


 
Greets!

Gegen das zucken während des Rennes hat bei mir folgendes geholfen (i5 3570, GTX 670):

Schatten auf medium & ganz unten im Menü unter Reflektionen bei "Faces pro Bild" auf 2 stellen.

Testen konnte ich das immer bei der langsamsten Doppelschikane in Imola (Variante Alta heißt die Kurve) ohne Gegner, da gab es immer unregelmäßige Frametimes obwohl 60fps angezeigt werden.

Cya Yakup


----------



## semimasta (23. März 2014)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ich spiele in 1080 p,  aa steht auf 2x ! Was ist eigentlich dieses andere aa, was darunter steht ?



Shader Anti-Aliasing, also sowas wie FXAA (NVidia) oder SMAA (AMD)


----------



## HordyH (24. März 2014)

Super, danke.

Aber dieser frame einbruch auf 1 fps war schon merkwürdig meine hw ist ja nu nicht die schlechteste!


----------



## semimasta (24. März 2014)

Der Frameeinbruch auf 1 fps ist wohl auf eine fehlende Optimierung zurückzuführen.

Es gibt ja jetzt die Option die Kollisionsabfrage auf einen kleineren Bereich um einen selbst zu beschränken um die CPU zu entlasten.
Das kann schon Einbrüche geben wenn 25 Autos in die Kurve fahren, deren KI und Physik und Kollsion berechnet werden muss.
Solche Slowdowns hatte ich auch schon wenn die KI wie verrückt in die erste Kurve heizt und sich gegenseitig abschießt.
(BMW Race auf Alien z.B.)
Das kann aber auch am Rauch (smoke generation) auf Ultra in Verbindung mit Vsync liegen, ich musste sie auf high stellen, vsync blieb an.
Jetzt habe ich nur ab und zu slowdowns wenn viel KI im Bild ist und sie hektisch agiert 

Sollte sich halt noch bis zum Release bessern.


Cya Yakup


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2014)

Muss sich, ist eindeutig inakzeptabel.


----------



## KaterTom (24. März 2014)

Auf Grafikverbesserungen würde ich mir bei AC keine großen Hoffnungen machen. Die Entwickler haben den Schwerpunkt auf Simulation und Physik gelegt.


----------



## HordyH (24. März 2014)

Fxaa frist kaum leistung bzw nicht soviel wie normales aa oder? So war es doch bei bf4


----------



## semimasta (24. März 2014)

HordyH schrieb:


> Fxaa frist kaum leistung bzw nicht soviel wie normales aa oder? So war es doch bei bf4



Jepp sieht aber auch etwas bescheiden aus. Es macht das Bild im Vergleich zu normalen AA unschärfer weil es nicht soviele "Subpixel" berechnet,
und reduziert das flimmern von Polygonkanten in bestimmten Situationen nicht so gut (ich habe 2xAA & 2x FXAA ist halt ein Kompromiss wenn
mal viel Rauch gerendert wird).

@topic

Lade grad R3E (86%) muss es endlich antesten nachdem es AK und co. es so empfehlen 
Bin schon gespannt aufs Fahrgefühl!


----------



## HordyH (24. März 2014)

Sehr gut da probier ich das mal! Das fahrverhalten des bmw m3 finde ich merkwürdig!


----------



## 1awd1 (24. März 2014)

Die Serien-BMW mag ich in AC auch nicht so gerne leiden. Der F40 dagegen ist absolut glaubwürdig umgesetzt, die reinen Rennwagen eh. Auch der Lotus 2 Eleven ist ne absolute Granate. Für mich eines der Highlights der bisherigen Fahrzeuge in AC.


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2014)

Wer ist AK?


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2014)

Ich empfehle jeden am besten alles zu probieren aber nicht nur R3E 

Das bietet sich nur am ehesten an da kostenlos und mehr Content als ne rFactor 2 Demo.

Apropo: Mar 20, 2014 –  Build *590 http://rfactor.net/web/getfile/demo-installer/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## 1awd1 (24. März 2014)

Weil ich ja immer noch Hoffnung habe, dass ich irgendwann mal bei rf2 irgendwas finde wofür es sich lohnt 85$ auszugeben, lade ich mir die Demo jetzt zum 3. Mal runter. Mal schaun, wie lange es diesmal dauert, bis sie wieder von der Platte fliegt....


----------



## semimasta (24. März 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wer ist AK?


 
Hihi ich meinte AK1504, der User der nach dir gepostet hat.

Man ich flippe aus denselben Fehler hatte ich in RACE07 (in GTR2 nicht) auch, der Lenkeinschlag ist auf 900° eingestellt aber Ingame 
dreht sich das Lenkrad nur bis 90° ?!?! Wenn ich weiter drehe passiert nix mehr am Lenkrad im Spiel...(G27)

Ich hab noch nix dazu gefunden...hat wer eine Idee? Vielen Dank!

Cya Yakup


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2014)

Das is kein Fehler ^^

Es wird einfach nur nicht mehr Drehwinkel dargestellt. Wer damit Probleme hat bzw. beim fahren dadurch ausm Konzept kommt sollte die Hände oder das Lenkrad komplett ausblenden.




1awd1 schrieb:


> Weil ich ja immer noch Hoffnung habe, dass ich  irgendwann mal bei rf2 irgendwas finde wofür es sich lohnt 85$  auszugeben, lade ich mir die Demo jetzt zum 3. Mal runter. Mal schaun,  wie lange es diesmal dauert, bis sie wieder von der Platte fliegt....


 
Ich hab auch lange überlegt aber es hat sich gelohnt. Wagen, Strecken und FFB gefallen mir. Ausserdem hab ich erstmal für 34,99 1 Jahr genommen und werde dann upgraden und fertig.

Und ich hab im Gegensatz zu AC nen Gefühl für die Wagen und kann gut gegensteuern.

Auch den MP sollte man nich vergessen. Wöchentliche Events auf der Bockbierbude.


----------



## semimasta (24. März 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Das is kein Fehler ^^
> Es wird einfach nur nicht mehr Drehwinkel dargestellt. Wer damit Probleme hat bzw. beim fahren dadurch ausm Konzept kommt sollte die Hände oder das Lenkrad komplett ausblenden.



Oh LOL, *Vehicle Settings -> Animated Driver -> Wheel only* – jetzt passts
Das Problem war er hat mit Händen nicht mehr Drehwinkel dargestellt und auch nicht weiter gelenkt, ohne Hände passts.
Hatte es grad gefunden, Danke trotzdem für die Info, fahre halt in AC auch mit Händen und wollte es halt so lassen 
(War halt schon damals in LFS ein Fan vom übergreifen beim Lenken im Cockpit – nicht so wie in Gran Turismo z.B.)

Ist schon klar das ich keine vollen 900 im Rennen brauche aber in manchen Situatioen wo man es übertreibt brauche ich den
größeren Lenkeinschlag doch um zu korrigieren.

Endlich kanns losgehen...

Cya Yakup


----------



## Andregee (24. März 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Weil ich ja immer noch Hoffnung habe, dass ich irgendwann mal bei rf2 irgendwas finde wofür es sich lohnt 85$ auszugeben, lade ich mir die Demo jetzt zum 3. Mal runter. Mal schaun, wie lange es diesmal dauert, bis sie wieder von der Platte fliegt....


 
In der Demo wirst du nie finden was du suchst. Lrp sieht weder sonderlich toll aus, noch ist die Corvette das beste Auto. Dabei ist das Beleuchtungsmodell Dank Auto Hdr deutlich besser geworden


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. März 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ab und an kann man auch mal andere Autos testen, die man sonst bezahlen müsste. Sind meist irgendwelche zeitlich begrenzten Aktionen. Mir gefällt aber das Fahrverhalten der Autos nicht so gut und außerdem fehlt noch immer der Triple Screen Support, somit ist´s eh uninteressant.



Ich weiss nicht, ob es mittlerweile geklärt wurde, aber RR unterstützt sehr wohl Surround. Spiele es selbst.


----------



## enrager7 (24. März 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie raceroom aktuell ist, aber zumindest vor ca 9 Monaten, hatte ich die Demo mal angespielt und es hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. Lohnt es sich noch mal reinzuschauen?
AC find ich bisher ganz gut. Wenn der Multiplayer Modus auch noch gut wird, wirds ein toller racing Sim.


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2014)

Bis auf Corner Marker, Grafikeinstellungen hat sich nich viel verändert. Physik und FFB sind erst seit der "Änderung" diesen Jahres in der Mache.

Aber die DTME Demo is auch nen Blick wert


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. März 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Bis auf Corner Marker, Grafikeinstellungen hat sich nich viel verändert. Physik und FFB sind erst seit der "Änderung" diesen Jahres in der Mache.
> 
> Aber die DTME Demo is auch nen Blick wert


 
Ich habe die DTM Experience im Laufe des damaligen Wettbewerbs gewonnen.
Die Fahrzeuge sind wirklich gut, es fehlen aber die Pitstops währrend der Rennen.
Im Grunde genommen erhält man bei Assetto Corsa mehr fürs Geld, R3E/DTM Experience sind aber auf jeden Fall gute Spiele und wegen der Wettbewerbe für mich durchaus attraktiv.


----------



## 1awd1 (24. März 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob es mittlerweile geklärt wurde, aber RR unterstützt sehr wohl Surround. Spiele es selbst.



Seit wann das? Ich hab das letzte Mal vor zwei oder drei Wochen geguckt und da konnte man nichts einstellen. Einzig die Auflösung funktioniert natürlich aber das ist ja nicht das, was ich meine. Schau dir mal Videos von AC oder iracing mit Triple Screen an (z.B. in dem Youtube Link in meiner Sig). Da sieht man,  wie anständiger Triple Screen Support aussieht.


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2014)

Der eine meint dies der andre das ^^

Eigentlich gehört der gesamte Inhalt von hier nach hier > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rennsimulationen-renn-und-sportspiele/310310-sim-laberthread.html


----------



## HordyH (25. März 2014)

Wann sollen neue updates kommen?


----------



## ak1504 (25. März 2014)

Für was ?


----------



## HordyH (25. März 2014)

Assetto corsa ... ein sound upate wäre toll . Der sound ist mir zu lasch ein bissl mehr bass wäre gut!


----------



## ak1504 (25. März 2014)

Selbst ist die Hausfrau. ^^

Is ja nich umsonst Mod fähig.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. März 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Seit wann das? Ich hab das letzte Mal vor zwei oder drei Wochen geguckt und da konnte man nichts einstellen. Einzig die Auflösung funktioniert natürlich aber das ist ja nicht das, was ich meine. Schau dir mal Videos von AC oder iracing mit Triple Screen an (z.B. in dem Youtube Link in meiner Sig). Da sieht man,  wie anständiger Triple Screen Support aussieht.



Also ich finde es ok, klar geht es besser, aber unterstützt wird es


----------



## 1awd1 (25. März 2014)

Nein, es wird nicht Unterstützt. Lediglich die Auflösung lässt sich anwählen, wie in jedem anderen Spiel auch, das ist keine Kunst. Wenn wenigstens wie bei rfactor ein fester Monitorwinkel auswählbar wäre aber leider geht nicht mal das. So sieht es einfach nur zum kotzen aus mit Triple Screen und bringt keinen wirklichen Vorteil.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. März 2014)

Reden wir jetzt eigentlich über rFactor oder Raceroom Experience?


----------



## HordyH (25. März 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Selbst ist die Hausfrau. ^^
> 
> Is ja nich umsonst Mod fähig.



Wie mach ich das ? Hast ne Anleitung?


----------



## 1awd1 (25. März 2014)

Ich rede darüber, das Rrre keine Triple Screen Unterstützung bietet. Es wird lediglich eine Auflösung erkannt, die aber für einen Monitor gerendert wird, was ja falsch ist, da ich hier ja drei stehen habe. Und zu allem Unglück stehen die nun auch nicht in einer Reihe nebeneinander sondern sind noch 45° zueinander angewinkelt. Bei rfactor (eingeschränkt), AC und iracing kann man Einstellungen vornehmen um jeden Monitor passend gerendert zu bekommen und ein nicht verzerrtes Bild zu haben.

 Jetzt verstanden, worauf ich hinaus möchte?


----------



## ak1504 (25. März 2014)

K.A. learning by doing.

Oder fragst hier mal > General modding discussion | Assetto Corsa support forum


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. März 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ich rede darüber, das Rrre keine Triple Screen Unterstützung bietet. Es wird lediglich eine Auflösung erkannt, die aber für einen Monitor gerendert wird, was ja falsch ist, da ich hier ja drei stehen habe. Und zu allem Unglück stehen die nun auch nicht in einer Reihe nebeneinander sondern sind noch 45° zueinander angewinkelt. Bei rfactor (eingeschränkt), AC und iracing kann man Einstellungen vornehmen um jeden Monitor passend gerendert zu bekommen und ein nicht verzerrtes Bild zu haben.
> 
> Jetzt verstanden, worauf ich hinaus möchte?


 
Ja habs verstanden, nur bei mir kann ich auf allen 3  Monitoren in Surround bzw Eyefinity spielen, wie es bei jedem Game wie BF etc auch ist.


----------



## 1awd1 (25. März 2014)

Du hast es nicht verstanden.  Natürlich kann man mit allem drei Monitoren spielen aber das Spiel erkennt diese nicht als drei einzelne, sondern als Einen! Dadurch verzerrt das Bild. Wenn ein Spiel drei Monitore unterstützt, berechnet es das Bild für jedem Monitor einzeln und kann so auch die Winkel mit berücksichtigen. Das kann Rrre nicht, da die Grafikengine das Bild für einen Monitor ausgibt, auch wenn es bei dir auf drei Monitoren dargestellt wird. Bei Iracing, rf und AC kann ich nach rechts aus dem Fenster gucken, wenn ich das bei Rrre machen möchte muss ich nen völlig unrealistisches FOV einstellen und hab dann immer noch eine total verzerrte Ansicht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. März 2014)

Nein, anscheinend nicht  Ich lade grade mal ein Video von mir auf Youtube, dann kannst du dir das ja mal anschauen und mir zeigen was daran nicht optimal sein soll.


----------



## HordyH (25. März 2014)

Wo kann ich das modden??


----------



## T'PAU (25. März 2014)

HordyH schrieb:


> Wo kann ich das modden??


Schau dich doch beim Link von ak1504 mal etwas um. Es gibt dort auch ein Unterforum "Sound Modding".
Wie genau man das macht... 
Werden wohl, wie bei den Car-Skins, (Sound-) Dateien ersetzt bzw. ergänzt.


----------



## Andregee (25. März 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Nein, anscheinend nicht  Ich lade grade mal ein Video von mir auf Youtube, dann kannst du dir das ja mal anschauen und mir zeigen was daran nicht optimal sein soll.


 
Lassen wir Bilder sprechen. 

Render 1 Screen.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9xph0e7nguystoh/acs%202014-03-25%2020-07-30-63.jpg


Render Triple Screen

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v7xs4ieem8c50zn/acs 2014-03-25 20-09-28-66.jpg

Die äußeren Bildbereiche sind beim 1 Screen Renderformat total gezerrt. Die Perspektive stimmt absolut nicht, schon garnicht wenn die Monitore angeschrägt stehen. Bei Battlefield sieht das noch viel übler aus, die äußeren Monitore zeigen alles stark verzerrt, das hat mit einem natürlichen Sehen absolut nichts mehr gemeinsam. Das sieht man gut wenn man sich dreht und ein Baum der auf dem äußeren Monitor riesig groß schien, wird weiter zu mitte hin deutlich kleiner.


----------



## 1awd1 (25. März 2014)

Hab hier nochmal ein Vergleichsvideo gemacht. Das erste ist jeweils Rrre in 5760x1080 und danach Assetto Corsa in 5760x1080 und eingestellten Triple Screen (zuerst der Pagani Zonda und dann der P4/5). Man sieht schön, wie merkwürdig Rrre aussieht und wie in AC der Winkel der Monitore genutzt wird um ein Perspektivisch korrektes Bild zu erzeugen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MmJA0gB-1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. März 2014)

Also so langsam sollte der Groschen mal gefallen sein ^^


----------



## HordyH (26. März 2014)

ich hab momentan ein bild wackeln, auch wenn das auto steht beim fahren bekommt man es nicht so mit. hat das sonst noch jemand?was ist glancing left/rigth speed?


----------



## ak1504 (26. März 2014)

Die Geschwindigkeit mit der man bei Tastendruck nach rechts/links Blickt


----------



## HordyH (26. März 2014)

und dieses flattern vom bild?


----------



## ak1504 (26. März 2014)

Kein Plan. Is wohl nen Bug und kein Feature ^^

Frag hier > http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/index.php


----------



## HordyH (26. März 2014)

Also habt ihr das auch!?


----------



## 1awd1 (26. März 2014)

Bei mir wackelt nichts. Grad extra nochmal geguckt.


----------



## semimasta (26. März 2014)

Greets @ all!

Das sind *vorerst* mal meine Erfahrungen:

Ich komme irgendwie mit dem Force Feedback von Raceroom nicht so ganz klar.
Fühlt sich für mich nach Race07 an und somit etwas "kalt" und "nüchtern".
Werde noch mit verschieden Einstellungen testen...
Bei AC spüre ich im Lenkrad eher was der Wagen macht und habe noch mehr nachvollziehbare Effekte
(vor allem bei Lastwechsel in Kurven, beim Lenken oder bei Steigung/Gefälle unter Last, und Bodenwellen).

Der Sound ist erste Sahne! Das Menü find ich jetzt nicht so intuitiv wie sie es beschreiben aber egal...

Bin aber nur die Simbin-Strecke mit den drei Wagen gefahren die von Anfang an zu verfügung stehen.

Mir liegt AC mehr, Raceroom fühlt sich für mich eher nach Race07 an...
bin aber leider auch ein wenig ein AC-Fanboy .

Ich habe gelesen das das Force Feedback noch nicht final ist und eigentlich wie in Race07 sein soll...

Cya Yakup


----------



## Andregee (26. März 2014)

WElches Wheel fährst du?

Test mal FFB Effekte: niedrig

invertiertes FFB: an

FFB Stärke 65-80%

FFB Lenkkraft 1-1.2

FFB Bodenhaftung 0.3-0,5  (Fanatec eher niedrig, Logitech eher hoch), je höher der Wert umso stärker spürt man ein leichterwerden in der 'Lenkung beim Untersteuern. Elementar wichtiger Regler, fehlt mir bei AC leider extrem da dort die Lenkung mit Fanetec Lenkrädern, speziell mit meinem CSW beim untersteuern viel zu leichtgängig wird. Bei meinem G27 hingegen spürt man bei AC das untersteuern je nach auto so gut wie garnicht. 

von daher ist das ein großer Vorteil von R3E.

Lenkkraftstärke 1 (läßt die Hinterachse aus der FFB Berechnung heraus, alle Werte unter 1 bedeuten Kitscheffekte.


Damit liefert das FFB alle nötigen Informationen. Ok es sind alles canned Effects, also nicht direkt an der Radaufhängung abgegriffen, aber abseits der bodenwellen direkt auf der straße macht das im Vergleich uz AC kaum einen Unterschied, denn dort ist das FFB auch eher undynamisch und langweilig im Vergleich zu Iracing und Rfactor2.


----------



## semimasta (26. März 2014)

Danke für die Infos Andre!

Ich fahre mit dem Stock G27.
Der Effekt des leichterwerdens der Lenkung
war der einzige der mir gefiel, diesen gibt es so
in AC nicht wie du schon erwähnt hast.

Ich werde die Settings antesten sobald ich kann.
Lade derzeit mein F40 Video in AC hoch, werde
es im Assetto Corsa thread posten...
Bitte ansehen 

Vielen Dank nochmals und ich werde berichten!

Cya Yakup


----------



## Andregee (26. März 2014)

Das ist wie gesagt ein großes Manko bei AC, ich verstehe auch nicht warum die Devs das nicht hinbekommen, dies regelbar zu machen. Bei Rfactor2 haben sie es mittlerweile halbwegs hinbekommen, da gibt es auch Autos die beim CSW das FFB komplett deaktivieren sobald das FAhrzeug untersteuert, so das man garnichts mehr spürt.
Mittlerweilegibt es dort auch einen Min Force Regler, jedoch spürt man dort auch kaum ein Leichterwerden der Lenkung beim G27 weil man dort den Effekt nur abschwächen aber nicht verstärken kann. Kunos arbeitet ja mit Fanatec und da diese den entsprechenden Effekt stark verstärken um den hohen Eigenwiderstand vom Riemenanstrieb zu überdecken, kommt bei den Logitech Lenkrädern von diesem Effekt kaum noch etwas an, weil es eben auf den extremem Fanatec Effekt abgestimmt wird. Darum finde ich das FFB in AC mit dem G27 grausig, kann man als Zentrierfeder mit Rütteleffekt ansehen, der für mich wichtigste Indikator über den Grip an der Vorderachse ist einfach nicht  da.


----------



## T'PAU (27. März 2014)

HordyH schrieb:


> ich hab momentan ein bild wackeln, auch wenn das auto steht beim fahren bekommt man es nicht so mit. hat das sonst noch jemand?


Also bildwackeln (eher zittern) hatte ich mit früheren Versionen von AC, wenn ich nicht in der Cockpit-Perspektive war. Im Cockpit war's ok.
K. A. seit welcher Version das nun geht, aber jedenfalls hab ich das jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## semimasta (27. März 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> WElches Wheel fährst du?
> 
> Test mal FFB Effekte: niedrig
> 
> ...


 
Ich muss sagen meine Einstellungen waren zwar ähnlich (0,5 mehr hier, 0,5 weniger da)
aber dennoch fühlt es sich so um einiges geschmeidiger (ausgeglichener) an 
und ich musste beim Hillclimb die ganze Zeit grinsen!

Es macht schon ordentlich Laune...Danke!


Cya Yakup


----------



## ak1504 (27. März 2014)

Hab ich auch erst nich glauben können das Änderungen um 0.10 schon so krasse Auswirkungen haben können.


----------



## Andregee (27. März 2014)

semimasta schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen meine Einstellungen waren zwar ähnlich (0,5 mehr hier, 0,5 weniger da)
> aber dennoch fühlt es sich so um einiges geschmeidiger (ausgeglichener) an
> und ich musste beim Hillclimb die ganze Zeit grinsen!
> 
> ...



So schlecht ist die Sim garnicht. Besser gesagt, deutlich besser als ihr Ruf. Mit der Ähnlichkeit zu Race07 hast du bezüglich Fahrverhalten schon irgendwie Recht, aber Race war diesbezüglich auch schon eine der besten Sims, was sie auch heute noch ist was das Fahrverhalten betrifft. Nur ist das FFB eben etwas langweilig im Vergleich zu Iracing oder Rf2, weil man da jeden Stoß spürt, dank nativer Ausgabe, allerdings so muss man auch ehrlich sagen, wirklich benötigen tut man die Stöße nicht. Wichtig ist das man das Untersteuern und übersteuern spürt und was das betrifft merke ich bei R3E dank adaptiver Regelung deutlich besser wie die Reifen ihren Grip verlieren als bei Iracing oder RF2. Dort schlägt und stößt es nur in der Lenkung herum, klar macht das Spaß, aber die Rückmeldung über den frontgrip bleibt mir da eher auf der Strecke,
Ich bin gespannt was aus R3E wird, wenn das FFB auch  den nativen Weg einnimmt. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir vielleicht auch mal das ein oder andere Auto kaufen.
Der Capri ist z.b ein dermaßen geiler Feuerstuhl, da sabbert man sich voll und hört garnicht mehr auf mit fahren, einfach weil das Ding schreit und brüllt, pfeift und zischt als gäbe es kein Morgen. Die GT3 und GT2 sind aber auch genial, ebenso der Ruf CTR3 oder irgendwie einfach alles. Selbst die Radical vermitteln ein dermaßen geniales Geschwindigkeitsgefühl, das reißt einfach richtig mit, man hat das Gefühl im Tiefflug unterwegs zu sein.
Das ist etwas was mir bei AC abgeht, das fahren ist dort im Vergleich einfach langweiliger, es kickt nicht so, wobei wohl der im vergleich üble Sound seinen Teil dazu beiträgt.


----------



## semimasta (28. März 2014)

Righty Right, Andregee 

Ich fand nie das Race07 schlecht war, ich bin ein Riesenfan von Simbin seit GTR 1, GTL, GTR 2 und Race07 
(habe alles daheim und oft gespielt). Es ist halt so wie du es auch beschrieben hast.
Werde mir im nächsten Monat mal ein paar "VRP"s oder wie die heißen checken 

Der Capri ist sicher wahnsinn, GTLegends gefiel mir genau deswegen so sehr weil die alten Karren nen Mördersound hatten.

Cya Yakup


----------

